
Tim Ferriss and Psychedelics - anythingnonidin
https://psilocybintechnology.com/tim-ferriss-and-psychedelics/
======
buffaloo
Because billionaires can hop on their jets to go legally microdose
psychedelics but for the rest of us to explore our own minds is criminal.

